
Google Cloud Platform Arrives in Canada with Launch of Montréal Region - jpatokal
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/02/GCP-arrives-in-Canada-with-launch-of-Montreal-region.html
======
jdoss
Their link to [http://www.gcping.com/](http://www.gcping.com/) is pretty
great. Is there a third party AWS equivalent?

~~~
boulos
Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud.

I saw a post yesterday using [http://cloudping.info](http://cloudping.info) to
compare latency numbers between us and AWS. It’s similar enough in concept
(and gcping.com wasn’t first), but I can’t vouch for its accuracy. They both
seem directionally correct though. Stuff nearby is about right, and our
backbone makes a big differnce for lots of routes.

~~~
mcqueenjordan
Disclosure: I work at AWS.

A few small differences I think are worth pointing out:

\- gcping continually pings and displays the median latency, whereas cloudping
is a one-time ping for each region.

\- gcping GETs an IP Address, whereas cloudping GETs a hostname.

Not making any claims about how this may or may not affect the comparison.

------
lwf
I was half-expecting this blog post to be in French, first, with English
following in a slightly smaller font.

~~~
boulos
You skipped the link at the top:
[http://services.google.com/fh/files/blogs/updated_montreal_r...](http://services.google.com/fh/files/blogs/updated_montreal_regionlaunch_frenchversion.pdf)
:).

